# Hello from 5 - 6 years ago



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello MC

Used to post up here a lot. Hope you are all still training hard.

I gave up bodybuilding and weights for boxing in the end, mainly because of joint problems, but also as was well known my psychology was unhealthy when bodybuilding!

Hello again from Bristol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nick


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello nick I've heard your name mentioned on here from time to time...

Welcome back mate!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome back nick, dont you do any lifting what so ever.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome back Nick


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Nick, long time no speak.

I'm glad you're doing well.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, hows training going?

edited cos i didnt read you post properly lol

doh!

lol good to have you back nick.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

welcome back Nick...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

London1976 said:


> Welcome back nick, dont you do any lifting what so ever.


Hey London1976 - no not really, I currently don't really encorporate any weight/resistance training specifically in my routine apart from the boxing training itself. Which, trust me is so physical it absolutely annihilates your body. Particularly sparring. Your muscles are pushed to extremes but in different ways.



PScarb said:


> Welcome back Nick


PSCarb great to be reminded of yourself and hope life is good for you.



Extreme said:


> Hi Nick, long time no speak.
> 
> I'm glad you're doing well.


Doug great to hear from you too and no doubt you are totally dominating the UK supplements market. Thanks for all your support back in the day.



TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud, hows training going?
> 
> edited cos i didnt read you post properly lol
> 
> ...


Crazycal the timeless warrior ! How is the personal training business going? Training is good but boxing not weights!

Nutrition wise, I am following less of a meat eaters diet these days, a lot more emphasis on fibrous foods, vegetables and often fish proteins vs meat. Lots of 'alternative' and healthy/veggie/vegan proteins like lentils and all that jazz. Mozzarella cheese and eggs before bed.

I guess I am a 'healthy' person now, not a 'bodybuilder'.

No naughty supplements now neither.


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bloody 'ell! Not seen you around for years, how's things Nick?


----------

